# Electric Loco Sound



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My pal Jack has a couple of electric locomotives. One is a very nice MTH GG-1 and the other is the LGB ICE multiple-unit high speed train. Both (prototypes) operate from pantographs and have no other propulsion mechanism.

He installed diesel sound cards in both as that is all he could find. So we have 2 questions. What does an electric train sound like? (Youtube wasn't a lot of help.) And does any vendor make a sound card with electric train sound?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I have heard a British electric with a sound card, but maybe the GG-1 sounded different.
The card was probably the MyLocoSound card.




__





Install Ride On






www.mylocosound.com




But, if they are like electric cars, they probably shouldn't make a lot of sound anyway and just use the sound of the actual electric motors.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Phoenix GG-1:
Phoenix Sound Sound Library: GG1


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

GG-1 was also available in the Large Scale QSI , recorded from real GG-1

the sound file can be downloaded and run in the free software to hear it (no decoder necessary)

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo also has the GG1 sound but only full featured decoders (DCC) are used and for Largescale they start at approx $200 US with the fee included for the sound project. You could get the HO DCC decoder MX645 (single magnet sensor input) for a single motor LGB engine and cost is approx. 125 US. All Zimo decoders work on DC as well as DCC. Also available is the newer MS decoders with 2 inputs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete: What scale is thwe MTH GG-1? I only know of their HO scale model, but I'm sure they have an O scale too.... but not large scale.

Oops, Paul Burch pointed me in the right direction... I found them in the 2007 Railking (1:32 - one gauge) catalog.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

toddalin said:


> Phoenix GG-1:
> Phoenix Sound Sound Library: GG1


Thanks. Given that we have a P8 installed in the GG-1, maybe it already has the GG-1 sound files! 
I wonder how you tell what it sound file is installed?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you can read it from the programmer


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I think you can read it from the programmer


If you have a programmer. We had the conversation about those cables on my last foray into Phoenix-land.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot, do not think you can read the sound file version from DCC.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Thanks. Given that we have a P8 installed in the GG-1, maybe it already has the GG-1 sound files!
> I wonder how you tell what it sound file is installed?


Listen to it and compare it with the files from Phoenix that are available for sampling on-line. Or, simply reprogram it to that file regardless of what it may be, and you know you have it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

toddalin said:


> Listen to it and compare it with the files from Phoenix that are available for sampling on-line


You have to be joking. All the Soundtraxx boards I used had the sound type on a label on the board!


----------



## Girotek (Dec 27, 2007)

Pete Thornton said:


> My pal Jack has a couple of electric locomotives. One is a very nice MTH GG-1 and the other is the LGB ICE multiple-unit high speed train. Both (prototypes) operate from pantographs and have no other propulsion mechanism.
> 
> He installed diesel sound cards in both as that is all he could find. So we have 2 questions. What does an electric train sound like? (Youtube wasn't a lot of help.) And does any vendor make a sound card with electric train sound?


actually the LGB ICE has a very distinctive electric sound, specially at the start moving,


Pete Thornton said:


> My pal Jack has a couple of electric locomotives. One is a very nice MTH GG-1 and the other is the LGB ICE multiple-unit high speed train. Both (prototypes) operate from pantographs and have no other propulsion mechanism.
> 
> He installed diesel sound cards in both as that is all he could find. So we have 2 questions. What does an electric train sound like? (Youtube wasn't a lot of help.) And does any vendor make a sound card with electric train sound?


Actually the LGB ICE has a very distinctive electric sound, specially at the start moving.

Here’s the link to a short video to listen to the sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, most of the old school stuff cannot have the sound files programmed, sierras had labels on the roms, but they came preprogrammed, but modern stuff can have sounds downloaded so no labels.

Greg


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Pete Thornton said:


> My pal Jack has a couple of electric locomotives. One is a very nice MTH GG-1 and the other is the LGB ICE multiple-unit high speed train. Both (prototypes) operate from pantographs and have no other propulsion mechanism.
> 
> He installed diesel sound cards in both as that is all he could find. So we have 2 questions. What does an electric train sound like? (Youtube wasn't a lot of help.) And does any vendor make a sound card with electric train sound?


Pete - You can go to the Massoth sound library to hear sample sounds for electric locomotives: Sound Projects for XLS, XLS-Onboard, XLS-M1, LS, S, S PluG – Massoth Elektronik GmbH (massoth24.de) 

Or, you can go to the Soundtraxx sample sound files: Model Railroad | Tsunami2 Electric Sound Samples (soundtraxx.com) 

Here are two options you can use for easy digital sound into an analog locomotive that only requires using track power to connect the sound decoder: Massoth S Decoder; LGB 65000 series Sound Module. The Soundtraxx sound decoders require wiring using the standard 4 wire connection for a DCC sound decoder: Two track power and two to the motor.

All DCC sound decoders will also operate in analog power but with less sound features available.

My Website displays the Massoth S decoder, the LGB Sound Module, and the Soundtraxx Tsunami2 TSU4400 Sound Decoders.


----------



## gscalegraphics (Oct 14, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> My pal Jack has a couple of electric locomotives. One is a very nice MTH GG-1 and the other is the LGB ICE multiple-unit high speed train. Both (prototypes) operate from pantographs and have no other propulsion mechanism.
> 
> He installed diesel sound cards in both as that is all he could find. So we have 2 questions. What does an electric train sound like? (Youtube wasn't a lot of help.) And does any vendor make a sound card with electric train sound?


MyLocoSound has an Electric version ... Available from G-Scale Graphics here ... https://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/p139/MyLocoSound_Board.html and some sound samples here ...Large Scale Electric (mylocosound.com)


----------

